# Ferry prices!!!



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Just looked to book a ferry crossing in mid-April and I was shocked at the prices now being quoted via the CC website this year.

Last year we were getting around the £40 to £60 per single crossing but they are now pricing at £80 to £130 per crossing.

Has something happened to ferry charges over the last year?

Does anyone know anywhere to get better prices? We have always used the CC as they have offered better prices than direct with DFDS or P&O

Richard


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Doesn't sound right to me. Just did a random quote for April direct with P&O and its much cheaper. Well the SAVER fair is which is the one we always get.

7m x 2.9m x 2 adults


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

are you comparing like with like, eg the gap between booking & travel? 

There have been increases this year, mostly to do with the ferry companies having to use more environmentally friendly fuels, but probably not as much as your quotes. 

Both clubs normally have discounts, but you could try directly.


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

I booked a couple of weeks ago for a week in May - Saver £58 out, Flexi £66 return for a 7m Carado.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

That's strange because when Mrs bigtree was looking for a crossing the other day it was cheaper on the tunnel,the ferries were around £120 as against £95 for the tunnel.Even Newhaven -Dieppe has risen drastically,but I have just looked and I could get a ferry on our departure day for £55 now.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If you are over 60 you can get 20% off Newhaven - Dieppe with DFDS but it MUST be done by phone booking.

I have also noticed that the tunnel is becoming more competitive (only because the ferry companies are increasing their prices though) But what pi**es me off is that on the tunnel its a flat rate for a trailer regardless of size !!

As far as ferry prices are concerned I have also found P&O offer the best rates at the moment !

Andy


----------



## bijgouder (Sep 18, 2009)

I booked with My Ferry Link last week for £110 return, May/June. Had intended to try P&O, but their price for the same days/times went from £108 to £134 overnight. The perils of procrastination!:crying:


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

I've checked P&O prices a number of times for different times and days and the prices seem to be £8 higher than last year. Like Barry we only ever book Saver fares and I find that as long as you book at least 48hrs before travelling the prices are much the same as booking months in advance.

We quite like the tunnel but not the inflated price and before anyone mentions Tesco vouchers we can't stand Tesco and the way they treat their suppliers. >

Richard.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Just did a quote direct with P&O.

April 13th, for 8.5m x 3.0m + 2 adults, single crossing Saver was £165!!!

Richard


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Did a similar quote with MyFerry and it was £60 per crossing!!!

Never used them anyone have any problems with them?

Richard


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Richard,
Have been using MyFerryLink for a few years, since they took over from SeaFrance. We always used the carnet tickets system. Brilliant. Unfortunately, MFL are supposed to cease trading (soon?), being part owned by Eurotunnel. If they are still trading when we are in a position to buy tickets for this year, then I would use them but wouldn't book too far ahead. When SF finished we had 4 tickets (2 return trips) still to use up. Thought we would lose out but happily refunded! I hope that MFL continue. I seem to remember that when we first went with SF it was £195 for 6 crossings all flexible - just turn up and they promised to get you onto the next (or very next) crossing!
DavidL


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I booked [email protected] in March when they were doing some deals,£106 return with a saver ticket and no charge for 2 dogs,decent sailing times as well.
I have also found that Eurotunnel fares are increasing,they have increased the price of a dog by a pound to £17 per dog per trip.A pity as I think it's the most convenient and easy crossing especially for dog owners.We must do more shopping at Tesco.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

RichardD said:


> Did a similar quote with MyFerry and it was £60 per crossing!!!
> 
> Never used them anyone have any problems with them?
> 
> Richard


I have used MFL and they are like any other, if you take your own brekkie etc.

Of course the Competition Commission had problems with them!


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

From another thread the Court response to MFL's appeal is due on May 16th and doesn't look like being good news so suggest don't book beyond that date.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Always used DFDS and booked at NEC
2013 £49 return Dover Dunkirk May crossing, return 6 weeks later
2014 £79 return Dover Dunkirk May crossing, return 6 weeks later

November 2014 Dover Calais £137.50 !!!! return early March

The prices may not be too important soon, the problem will be getting a sailing on the day you want, never mind the time of day. This shortage is due to freight and coaches booking spaces sometimes up to 11/12 months ahead of time. They book a whole load of crossings without any days or dates on and DFDS have to keep a space for them 'just in case' they turn up. That's why most ferries are empty and you can't get on the crossing of your choice.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Did some more checking of prices and there is no advantage to booking a return crossing now!

P&O 16 April, out £91, in £84, return £175
Tunnel 16 April, out £100, in May £82, return £182

DFDS are not a lot more expensive.

Seems like these are the level of prices we're now have to get used to.

Never been on Tunnel with MH did with car & caravan some years ago, so I think we'll give it a try for the few pounds extra. With an hour less crossing time we won't have to leave home so early to catch a mid-day ferry.

Richard


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

RichardD said:


> Did some more checking of prices and there is no advantage to booking a return crossing now!
> 
> P&O 16 April, out £91, in £84, return £175
> Tunnel 16 April, out £100, in May £82, return £182
> ...


Not sure how you got those prices. Just looked at same date out and the cheapest at a sensible time, 12.05, is £66.
Back two weeks later, 30th April is £58.80 on most crossings.
Those are both 'Saver' prices which is what we always book.

Last year most crossings were around £50-£55.

Richard.
Edit: Should have said these are P&O prices, Dover - Calais.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

My van return, via the tunnel travelling out at the end of July is £152 I think. There is a statement about being over 3.5 tons which I was not clear about; I am 3.8 tons.

Alan


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

rosalan said:


> My van return, via the tunnel travelling out at the end of July is £152 I think. There is a statement about being over 3.5 tons which I was not clear about; I am 3.8 tons.
> 
> Alan


I'm pretty sure the 3.5 tons question is for goods vehicles only.
Motorhomes are a single category and price irrespective of size or weight.

Richard.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Landyman, these prices were all quoted by CC online just an hour ago. Don't know what size has on price but we're in the 'up to 8.5m' category.

Did checks on both P&O and Eurotunnel direct and they were more expensive.

Richard


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

rosalan said:


> My van return, via the tunnel travelling out at the end of July is £152 I think. There is a statement about being over 3.5 tons which I was not clear about; I am 3.8 tons.
> 
> Alan


you probably selected van (over 1.85m high) rather than camper van! no weight / size restrictions on "camper van"


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

bognormike said:


> you probably selected van (over 1.85m high) rather than camper van! no weight / size restrictions on "camper van"


No restriction on price either. 

A "Campervan" is 20% dearer than an identically sized Luton van.

In fact a Romahome is 20% dearer than a Sprinter Luton, yet it would fit inside one .

Not so much "Rip Off Britain" more "Rip off Anglo/French Joint Venture"


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

We are going out on the tunnel toward the end of this month, returning mid May and the cost is £146. Our Autocruise is 6.16 long and 3.5. The DFDS quote at the time was £122 return.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Put the channel crossing fares into perspective.
No matter what price the crossing most, if not all, of it will be recouped afte rseveral weeks of European campsite and aire usage.
UK campsite tariffs are getting so ridiculously exorbitant that we almost exclusively motorhome in Europe.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

I am looking to go in early September return end of October,

received a letter from po ferries yesterday as I am a unitholder

Fully flexible fare is £59.40 each way, any time of crossing, and any day

I had to put this to the test in February, I needed to visit the dentist and delayed departure for a week. Just turned up and went straight on no problems, they just said its fully flexible. Sweet. Especially as it is actually cheaper for me than an ordinary saver fare.

Buying those shares all those years ago was a good move.

Ian


----------



## Blue1 (Mar 25, 2015)

bijgouder said:


> I booked with My Ferry Link last week for £110 return, May/June. Had intended to try P&O, but their price for the same days/times went from £108 to £134 overnight. The perils of procrastination!:crying:


That happened to us with air fares, I was told that the operators systems can detect the IP address the enquiry has come from and so hike the prices on subsequent days. It seems to keep the price you need to log in on another computer. That certainly worked for us and it does stink of sharp practice.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

mgdavid said:


> From another thread the Court response to MFL's appeal is due on May 16th and doesn't look like being good news so suggest don't book beyond that date.


Oooooh and we are booked for the 17th :surprise:


----------



## bijgouder (Sep 18, 2009)

Having a similar vested interest in the outcome, surely a negative result won't mean the services stop immediately?


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

No, it's customary for court to stipulate a time period to organise a wind-down of operations. Maybe a month or two?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Just as an update on ferry fares.

I booked a few days ago for thre following

DFDS July 27th Dunkirk- Dover 1200 departure for 7m long 3m high MH for 2 people - cost £44 one-way.

That is identical to last year. For 0800 departure we could have saved £1

I booked on-line direct with DFDS

I am quite happy with that price.

I do not understand some of the prices that have been quoted in this thread.

Geoff


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Aferry are simply booking agents !! 

That £165 quote is so far wrong that I suspect you typed something in incorrectly, you can do Plymouth - Roscoff overnight WITH a cabin for that money !!!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Aferry are simply booking agents !!
> 
> That £165 quote is so far wrong that I suspect you typed something in incorrectly, you can do Plymouth - Roscoff overnight WITH a cabin for that money !!!


Andy

Not quite sure whose post you were responding to - nobody had posted since 8th April until my post today.

Geoff


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Just as an update on ferry fares.
> 
> I booked a few days ago for thre following
> 
> ...


I don't understand where these prices are coming from either, but, I KNOW I PAID £137.50 return at NEC in October for a November out and March Return for Dover - Calais - Dover!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

DJP said:


> I don't understand where these prices are coming from either, but, I KNOW I PAID £137.50 return at NEC in October for a November out and March Return for Dover - Calais - Dover!


And I suppose they told you that was a 'discount' ?


----------

